# Druckregelung



## Markus (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Pumpen die ich auf Druck regeln will.

Das Problem ist, die Sache ist anfangs recht träge. Der Istwert kommt nur langsam dem Sollwert hinterher, und plötzlich "greift" die Pumpe und der Istwert schwingt extrem über. Irgendwann schwingt sich das ganze dann ein.

dann kommt das nächste Problem, wenn die Dosierpumpe die von dieser Vordruckpumpe gespeist wird anspringt, dann bricht der Druck stark ein und die Sache geht von vorne los...


Ich habe derzeit einen einfachen selbstgebastelten Regler drin, aber so wie das aussieht brauche ich da was aufwedigereres.
Schaffe ich das mit einem PID Regler? Ich denke ich bräuchte zuminest einen fetten D-Anteil?


```
L     #T.Vordruck_SOLL
      L     #T.Vordruck_IST
      -R    
      T     #differenz                  //  +/- 0-10  

      U(                                // WENN
      L     #differenz
      L     2.000000e-001
      <R                                // Differenz kleiner 0,2Bar
      )     
      U(                                // UND
      L     #differenz
      L     -2.000000e-001
      >R                                // Differenz größer -0,7Bar
      )     
      SPBN  DEAD                        // Totzone
      L     0.000000e+000
      T     #differenz
DEAD: NOP   0
      L     #differenz
      L     0.000000e+000
      <R    
      L     8.000000e+000               // Verstärkungsfaktor negative Richtung
      SPB   DING                        // Differenz negativ
      L     1.500000e+000               // Verstärkungsfaktor positive Richtung
DING: L     #differenz
      *R                                // +/- 0-10
      RND   
      T     #Offset                     // "Regelerverstärkung"

      O     #T.Taste.Entnahme
      O     #T.Taste.Temperieren
      U     "Fl_Takt_100ms"
      U     #T.Taste.VordruckAuto
      SPBN  M000
      L     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe
      L     #Offset
      +I    
      T     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe
M000: NOP   0

      L     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe           // Grenzwert minimum
      L     0
      <I    
      SPBN  MIN
      T     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe
MIN:  NOP   0

      L     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe           // Grenzwert maximum
      L     1000
      >I    
      SPBN  MAX
      T     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe
MAX:  NOP   0

      L     #T.Sollwert_Pumpe
      L     10
      /I    
      L     327
      *I    
      T     #PAW
```


----------



## kiestumpe (24 Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab's schon oft ohne D-Anteil hinbekommen. Der bringt dir nur Hektik rein. Probiers mal mit ner Stellwertbegrenzung z.B 40%.
Von der Regelstrategie würde ich einmal auf Vordruck und die Dosierpumpen auf Durchfluss regeln.

hth


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2007)

das ich die vordruckpumpen auf druck regle und die dosierpumpen auf druck ist schon so...

ich denke ich probiere es mit einem pid regler.

ein reiner p regler schaft das nicht.

am anfang kommt der istwert nicht hinterher, bricht aber dann schlagartig durch. da wäre ein d-anteil nützlich der sich dann nach ein paar s wieder abbaut.

wenn der druck plätzlich einbricht weil die dosierpumpe die entnahme startet, dann wäre ein d-anteil ebenfalls praktisch.


----------



## PeterEF (24 Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon, das Du dich nicht unbedingt mit den Kennlinien der Pumpen und der betroffenen Leitungen/Ventile rumschlagen willst...

In einem ähnlichen Fall (Druckerhöhungsanlage für Kühlwasser mit genau den gleichen Problemen) haben wir einen im FU integrierten PI-Regler verwendet, die Verwendung des D-Anteiles brachte nur noch mehr Turbulenzen.
Eingestellt habe ich den Regler einfach nach Ziegler-Nichols, obwohl die Strecke dafür nicht unbedingt geeignet schien.

So richtig gut wurde die Sache aber erst nach Einbau eines Ausdehnungsgefäßes mit komprimierbarer Gasfüllung drin zwischen den beiden Pumpen.

Testhalber würde ich auch versuchen, die Drehzahl der Dosierpumpe zur Störgrößenaufschaltung für den Regler zu nutzen.


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2007)

die anlage mit den vordruckpumpen und die mit den dosierpumpen kennen sich nicht...

die vordruckregelung muss also hellsehen bzw. sehr schnell sein.

ich muss den druck nicht genau regeln, es reicht wenn ich ihn in einem band von 4-6bar ein kurzer peak gegen 8 oder 10 bar ist auch nicht so dramatisch.

die pumpe ist nicht das problem, aber das material bzw. seine visoksität und somit die "pumpfreudigkeit" reagieren recht emfindlich auf temperaturänderungen...


was nützt mir ein i-anteil?
bis der bei einem einbruch greift ist doch mein vordruck schon längst im keller? oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

p anteil ist proportional zur differenz
d anteil ist anfangs auf 100% und baut sich über eine e funktion ab
i anteil steigt über eine zeit


----------



## PeterEF (24 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die anlage mit den vordruckpumpen und die mit den dosierpumpen kennen sich nicht...
> 
> die vordruckregelung muss also hellsehen bzw. sehr schnell sein.


Dann wäre ein zwischengeschalteter Druckausgleichsbehälter als Speicher zur Entkopplung ganz angebracht. (Bei der städtischen Wasserversorgung übernehmen das hochgelegene Behälter/Wassertürme).



> was nützt mir ein i-anteil?
> bis der bei einem einbruch greift ist doch mein vordruck schon längst im keller? oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
> 
> p anteil ist proportional zur differenz
> ...


 
D ist proportional zur Änderung der Regelabweichung über die Zeit und darum Null, wenn sich diese nicht ändert. 

Das P-Glied im Regler antwortet ja schon sofort bei einer Regelabweichung - schneller ist das D-Glied auch nicht, nur gibt es bei einer Änderung der Regelabweichung immer sofort noch einen drauf.

Mit einem richtig eingestellten I-Glied kannst Du die Regelung viel ruhiger machen und außerdem die bei einem P-Regler immer vorhandene Regelabweichung verringern.


----------



## kiestumpe (24 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was nützt mir ein i-anteil?


Der eliminiert dir mit der Zeit deine Regelabweichung, da du den P-Anteil nicht so steif einstellen solltest.



Markus schrieb:


> d anteil ist anfangs auf 100% und baut sich über eine e funktion ab


nur wenn dein Messwert konstant ist, in deinem Fall sind da aber anscheinend Sprünge drin und die werden durch den d-anteil nur noch schlimmer - oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden

Allerdings gings bei mir damals hauptsächlich um Wasser und nicht um Flüssigkeiten, der Viskosität sich während des Vorgangs stark änderte.

Was meint den der Anlagenbauer zu dem Problem der Viskosität?
Kannst du vielleicht mit Hilfe der Istemperatur eine entsprechende Störgröße gewinnen?


----------



## Farinin (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, mit den Erkenntnissen meines Regeltechnikkurses kann ich auch nur sagen:

P-Anteil: langsam reduzieren sollte ein Überschwingen verhindern
I-Anteil: unbedingt einschalten
D-Anteil: kann wahrscheinlich ausgeschaltet werden.

Hast du mal die Sprungantwort auf eine händische Stellgrößenänderung um deinen Arbeitspunkt aufgezeichnet?


----------



## IBN-Service (25 Oktober 2007)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo, mit den Erkenntnissen meines Regeltechnikkurses kann ich auch nur sagen:
> 
> P-Anteil: langsam reduzieren sollte ein Überschwingen verhindern
> I-Anteil: unbedingt einschalten
> ...




Hallo Farinin,

gerade bei schnellen (Druck-) Regelungen ist ein D-Anteil schon mal sehr hilfreich, um Schwingneigungen durch den PI aufrgund der 90 Grad Phasenverschiebung zu eliminieren / zu vermindern.

Markus:

Dir möchte ich folgende Lektüre empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Regeln-SIMATIC-S7-Praxisbuch-Regelungen-SIMATIC/dp/3895781479

(nicht verwandt oder verschwägert)


CU

Jürgen.


----------



## SSO (25 Oktober 2007)

Würd ich so machen.

1. Den Sollwert auf die obere Grenze legen. Also 6bar. Wenn die Dosierpumpe einschaltet, hast du Luft nach unten und somit hat der Druckregler zeit zum reagieren.
2. hohes Gain für den P Anteil einstellen. (I aus)
3. Ausprobieren. 
4. P Anteil verringern, bis kein Überschwingen mehr zu sehen ist. (Wahrscheinlich wirst Du den Solldruck bei eingeschalteter Dosierpumpe dann nicht erreichen)
5. I einschalten. mit hohem Ti.
6. Ausporbieren.
7. Ti so lange verkleinern, bis der Druck sauber einpendelt.
8. Das selbe mit eingeschalteter Dosierpumpe wiederholen.
9. Kompromiss zwischen den Einstellungen finden.

Wenn du bis 8bar oder sogar bis 10bar gehen kannst, dann muss das mit PI enwandfrei funktionieren. Leichtes überschwingen über 6bar stört nicht (wird er machen wenn die Dosierpumpe nicht läuft) und über die 4 bar bleibt er sicher auch mit der selben Einstellung wenn die Dosierpumpe läuft. Wenn die Pumpen nicht komplett verkehrt ausgelegt sind, dann sollte das einwandfrei gehen. Bei den Grenzwerten 4-10bar sehe ich da 0,0 Probleme.

Wenns doch Probleme macht, dann die Drehzahl der Dosierpumpe mit einem zu ermittelnden Faktor als Offset aufaddieren. 

Wenns dann noch nicht geht,  nen Druckpuffer einbauen und auf die Regelung schei..... Dann klappts mit 2Punkt auch.

Außerdem vegiss deinen selbst gebauten Regler. Ich will jetzt mal nicht ins Detail gehen, was ich davon halte. Nimm den CONT_C der in den meisten CPU's integriert ist, dafür ist der im BSYS drin. Ruf ihn möglichst schnell auf z.B. 20msec. 

Gruß aus München


----------



## Markus (25 Oktober 2007)

@jürgen
das buch habe ich


@SSO
ja den eigenen regler habe ich mal schnell reingetippselt weil ich die sache nicht wirklich ernst genommen habe - wie du schon sagtest 4-8 bar...

habe heute cont_c reingemacht, aber mit 100ms, kann mir nicht vorstellen das mit eine höhere abtastrate was bringt, mein istwert (wandlungszeit AI) ist auch nicht schneller und die pumpe schon garnicht...

derzeit habe ich PID drin, regelt sauber schwingt aber noch stark über.
werde morgen damit rumspielen, hatte heute keine zeit mehr.
ich werde mir eure vorschläge bezüglich PI zu herzen nehmen und das versuchen. wobei mein bauchgefühl immer noch den D-Anteil will. überschwingen ist egal, da passiert nix. aber ein druckabfall unter 3 bar ist böse...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus,

mit dem D-Anteil würde ich erst dann probieren, wenn es mit dem PI-Regler stabil läuft. Der D-Anteil könnte dann die großen Istwertsprünge ausregeln.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PeterEF (31 Oktober 2007)

Da ein Kunde gerade ein ähnliches Problem anbringt: welche Lösung 0hat sich denn als brauchbar erwiesen?


----------



## maxider1 (31 Oktober 2007)

*Hydraulik!*

wenn die hydraulik nicht stimmt kann man das mit pi oder pid regler nicht hinbekommen - z.B mechanisches überdruckventil

gruß 
max

PS: habe schon einge zeit (abende) mit solchen hydraulisch verpfuschten anlagen verbracht.


----------



## Markus (31 Oktober 2007)

@peter
bin momentan nicht dran, der pid ist drin und mal groß eingestellt.
beim starten mit größeren sollwerten noch starke überschwinger.
werde erst in ein paar tagen zeit haben mich darum zu kömmern.

@maxider

elektrische pflaster für mechanische wunden - mehr fällt mir da nicht ein...


----------



## kiestumpe (1 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @peter
> bin momentan nicht dran, der pid ist drin und mal groß eingestellt.
> beim starten mit größeren sollwerten noch starke überschwinger.
> werde erst in ein paar tagen zeit haben mich darum zu kömmern.



Na, da biste doch schon nen Schritt weiter, als nächstes würde ich die Sollwert über ne Rampenfunktion geben - damit der Regler beim Sollwertsprung nicht so arg erschrickt


----------



## Hartmut Lux (7 November 2007)

Wenn es sich bei Deinen Pumpen um Kreiselpumpen handelt, kommen Deine Überschwinger aus der Quadratischen Kennlinie, d.h. doppelte Drehzahl= vierfacher Druck. 
Stelle in diesem Fall den FU falls möglich auf quadratische Kennlinie oder ziehe vor Aufschaltung die Wurzel aus deinenem Stellsignal. Dann lassen sich Drücke sehr schnell regeln und sogar auch sehr gut steuern.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bei Deinen Pumpen um Kreiselpumpen handelt, kommen Deine Überschwinger aus der Quadratischen Kennlinie, d.h. doppelte Drehzahl= vierfacher Druck.
> Stelle in diesem Fall den FU falls möglich auf quadratische Kennlinie oder ziehe vor Aufschaltung die Wurzel aus deinenem Stellsignal. Dann lassen sich Drücke sehr schnell regeln und sogar auch sehr gut steuern.



Hallo Hartmut,

Frage:
"Stelle in diesem Fall den FU falls möglich auf quadratische Kennlinie "

Was bringt das hinsichtlich der Regelgenauigkeit und warum?
 

"oder ziehe vor Aufschaltung die Wurzel aus deinenem Stellsignal."
das macht Sinn für mich!

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## PeterEF (11 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Frage:
> "Stelle in diesem Fall den FU falls möglich auf quadratische Kennlinie "
> 
> Was bringt das hinsichtlich der Regelgenauigkeit und warum?


 
Ein guter FU berücksichtigt bei dieser Einstellung die quadratische Kennlinie des Aktors durch internes Wurzelziehen bei der Stellgröße.

Notwendig ist das weil PID-Regler für Systeme mit linearem Übertragungsverhalten sind, die leider in der Realität kaum vorkommen, kriegt man aber ein halbwegs lineares Verhalten des Gesamtsystems hin, funktioniert auch der Regler.


----------



## IBN-Service (11 November 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ein guter FU berücksichtigt bei dieser Einstellung die quadratische Kennlinie des Aktors durch internes Wurzelziehen bei der Stellgröße.



Hallo Peter,

da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.

Die Stellgröße wird meist in RPM oder Hz angegeben, 
ich höre zum ersten mal davon, dass die Einstellung einer quadratischen Kennlinie 
die Sollwertvorgabe beeinflusst.

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung dient das Einstellen der Q-Kennlinie
der Optimierung der Umrichterleistung (niedriger Strom bei niedriger
Frequenz...)

Kannst du mir für deine Aussage einen Handbuchabschnitt zukommen lassen,
ich lerne immer gerne noch dazu!  

CU

Jürgen.


----------

